# Book suggestions?



## Everymanalion (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a barnes and noble gift card that i need to use asap, will consider all book suggestions, does NOT have to be about travelling, only stipulation is it must be avail. where im going because well, i hate waiting for shit when i order online(stupid american, instant gratification) thanks ahead of timeeeee.(goodjob)


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/anyone-still-read-books.11399/#post-90821
http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/books-that-have-inspired-you-in-life.11602/page-2#post-92822


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 15, 2012)

Ishmael. Daniel Quinn
read it
anything by Quinn, anyway


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 15, 2012)

Spend it all on gay porn magazines. Those fuckers sell like hotcakes downtown anywhere.


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 15, 2012)

oh, and Einstein's Dreams, too by Alan Lightman


----------



## crampicide (Apr 16, 2012)

i know this post is really old and your card prob works for shit now

-100 years of solitude by gabriel marquez is an excellent read
-as well as a lot of books by victor pelevin (i.e the life of insects, blue lantern, but all are good.)
-the master and the margarita by mikhail bulgakov is good
a lot of these authors work is downloadable, though its looked down upon, its free, and these books are really good for your brain as well as enjoyable to read if thats what youre looking for.

oh..i think you may like a book called" the yellow arrow. " this is a victor pelevin book, but seems linear to your interests, in my opinion. in 82 pages, he wrote one of the best stories i have ever read.


----------



## Driftwhistler (Apr 16, 2012)

Dinotopia, the big illustrated version. if you take it with you to shit, you'll never come back. or at least you won't ever ever ever get bored.

The Skeptical Feminist by Barbara G. Walker, total mind-blower. Reading this right now. If you hate religion but aren't reaaaally sure how to back up your arguments with the religious dweebles around you, or you just want some reinforcement, read this book. Do it. Do it now.

The Road by Cormac McCarthy is also pretty good. Reading this right now, too. Way better than the movie, but a wee bit more greusome.

I could go on for ages. Swallows and Amazons by Arthur Ransome is really good, too. It's technically a "kid" book, but I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## 1544c (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm into fiction and science fiction

You Can't Win by Jack Black (not the guy from Tenacious D)
it's about this dude that lives in the dying days of the old west. He's a thief and the book follows all of his heists, never a dry part in the book
The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
Slaughterhouse Five by Kurt Vonnegut
A Place of Dead Roads and The Western Lands by William Burroughs
Out of The Silent Planet by CS Lewis (the only thing i'd recommend by this guy)
Post Office, Women, Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski


----------



## Driftwhistler (Apr 16, 2012)

hah, I was trying to remember the name of the Jack Black book. I want to read that at some point.

Travels With Charley in Search of America by Steinbeck is really fucking good as well.


----------



## Thoreau (Apr 16, 2012)

You should get your books from a library, all the awsome ones are there, probably, you will only have more trouble finding recent ones, or oprah sticker bestsellers, no ofense. The Road by mccarty is great, has a strange feeling into it, found it randomly on the library shelf when looking for books about anarchism and self suficiency.
Ive also read Pearl S. Buck, liked it very much and her work is big, its about China,some time before the comunist revolution


----------



## ipoPua (Apr 17, 2012)

anything by vonnegut. my favorites are probably sirens of titan and timequake, but they're all amazing. the hobbit, ofcourse. the sorrows/sufferings of young werther, by goethe, is fantastic. yeats' celtic twilight. one flew over the cuckoo's nest obviously, a confederacy of dunces, OH OH HUXLEY!! my favorite hux is Island, doors of perception is phenomenal too and brave new world is good, just, nothing next to the others IMO. uhmm mark twain is wonderful. huck finn, a connecticut yankee... hope for the flowers if you can find a copy, trina paulus. the dress lodger is fantastic. that's all that comes immediately to mind


oh and the twilight saga ofc ofc


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 17, 2012)

what? i dont think ive ever read abook cover to cover


----------



## travelin (Apr 17, 2012)

tolkein, the silmarillions
absodamnlutely the hobbit

sm stirling(sirling?) dies the fire and the following books

someone mentioned one hundred years of solitude, i agree

might sound silly, but louis l'amour's "the walking drum" is a cracking good tale. get a map of europe to follow the journeys. i might be simple, but i found it very entertaining read.

george RR martin A Song of Fire and Ice. a series of books about a fictional medieval fantasy land. its the game of thrones show on hbo right now.


----------



## Driftwhistler (Apr 20, 2012)

On jumping fines at the library: if you remember exactly where you got your book/dvd/whatever, just bring it back in, reshelve it and grab something else to bring to the desk. Storm the desk, produce your card and when they announce you've got shit tons of fines, protest loudly that you brought it back. Don't make a scene though. Be polite and firm. And then ask if they'll go check the shelves for the offending book and when they find it, you've gotten away scot-free.

Often times, we'll have like 200+ books/dvds in the drop box and a few will get accidentally skipped over in the checking-in process. Don't be over-hopeful and bring back 15 books, keep it at a steady 1-6 and try a different person each time. Even if we're suspicious, we feel like idiots for not checking it in properly. Works like a charm.

Anyway. In case anyone's interested.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 20, 2012)

youre a librarian?


----------



## Driftwhistler (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 20, 2012)

well what are you then?


----------



## Driftwhistler (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a really simple question with a really complex answer..


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 21, 2016)

also recommend Gabriel Marquez. Autumn of a Patriarch. . . Buying 100 years of solitude as I post this.

@Everymanalion Hit me with anything in the vein of blood meridian. One of the greatest books by far as far as fiction goes.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 26, 2016)

Terry C Johnston (Titus Bass novels), Cormac McCarthy(check out the movie on Netflix called Child of God based one of his books, pretty wild), KEROUAC-hipster or pompos or whatever some people say-, William Burroughs is interesting as well, John Muir-Thousand Mile Walk is neat or My First Summer in the Sierrra's, Tom Brown(overextended wilderness stuff but good to read), Definitely Bukowski-Factotum kind of rambling read-, Edward Abbey, Doug Peacock-both were "anarchist naturalists", Book of Monkey Wrenching-wilderness protection techniques. I find I usually know I'll like the book with in sentences of reading and be cool with it the whole way, Also, Vardis Fisher-Mountain Man, Sigurd F.(?) Olson.


----------



## Johny (Mar 1, 2016)

On the road by Jack Kerouac and lonesome travler.
Also into thin air by Jon krakauer


----------

